
Stop using the Agile Testing Pyramid: a case for writing fewer unit tests - ScottWRobinson
http://hecodes.com/2018/07/stop-using-the-agile-testing-pyramid/
======
mpweiher
"If you spend 50% of your time writing tests, and if your tests break every
time you refactor your code, then you’re not going to move fast, are you?"

If your tests are breaking all the time, then you are not using your unit
tests for their intended purpose: putting pressure on your design.

Fix that.

